# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه علوم پزشكي تهران

## Mahsa.Nzr

*مقدمه:*


تاريخ  علم در ايران عمري دراز دارد و قدرت دانش طب در اين سرزمين به بلنداي  تاريخ آن است. از تأسيس مدرسه طب جندي شاپور تاكنون 1700 سال ميگذرد و در  اين رهگذر دانشمندان و حكيمان ايراني در زمانهاي مختلف ستارههاي درخشان  آسمان دانش بشري بودهاند و گستره علمي جهان چندين قرن متمادي متأثر از  انديشمندان ايراني به خصوص طبيبان بنام روزگار، همچون رازي، ابن سينا،  اهوازي، فارابي، بيروني و جرجاني بوده است.
اكنون  دانشگاه علوم پزشكي تهران به عنوان قديميترين مركز آموزش عالي نوين كشور و  بزرگترين دانشگاه علوم پزشكي، ميراثدار اين تاريخ پر گوهر است. خوشبختانه  اين دانشگاه در سال جاري در آغاز هشتمين دهه تأسيس موفق به دستيابي به  ممتازترين مراتب علمي كشور شده است كه بارزترين آن كسب عنوان برترين  دانشگاه علوم پزشكي كشور ميباشد.


*تاريخچه:*


اولين  مركز نوين آموزش پزشكي در سال 1230 به عنوان بخشي از مدرسه دارالفنون  بازگشايي شد. دانشكده پزشكي در سال 1313 تأسيس گرديد و بعد از انقلاب به  همراه كليه بخشهاي وابسته به عنوان دانشگاه علوم پزشكي تهران از وزارت  آموزش عالي جدا شده و تحت نظارت وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكي قرار  گرفت.


سایت دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشگاه علوم پزشكي تهران*
قديميترين و برجستهترين مركز پزشكي در كشور پذيرش برترينهاي كنكور و دانشجويان ممتاز خارج از كشور داشتن بيشترين دانشجو در رشتههاي پزشكي نسبت به ساير مراكز آموزش عالي ايران. داشتن بزرگترين دانشكدههاي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي، داروسازي، توانبخشي، پيراپزشكي، بهداشت، پرستاري و مامايي در ايران 2020عضو هيأت علمي در ده دانشكده و بيش از شصت و پنج مركز تحقيقاتي بيش از 19000دانشجو آموزش بيش از 2000 متخصص در بيش از 80 رشته تحصيلات تكميلي شامل كارشناسي ارشد، دكترا، فلوشيب و رزيدنتي. جذب افراد در سنين مختلف در دورههاي شبانه 

142مركز تحقيقاتي: 

 پايگاه تحقيقات جمعيتي 

 مركز آموزش و پژوهش بيماريهاي پوست و جذام 

 مركز پژوهشهاي علمي دانشجويان 

 مركز تحقبقات علوم قرآن , حديث و طب 

 مركز تحقيقات ارولوژي 

 مركز تحقيقات ايدز 

 مركز تحقيقات ايمونولوژي 

 مركز تحقيقات ايمونولوژي ،آسم و آلرژي 

 مركز تحقيقات بانك فرآورده هاي پيوندي 

 مركز تحقيقات بهداشت روان 

 مركز تحقيقات بهره برداري از دانش سلامت 

 مركز تحقيقات بيماريهاي شغلي و طب كار 

 مركز تحقيقات بيماريهاي گوارش و كبد 

 مركز تحقيقات پزشكي هسته اي 

 مركز تحقيقات پزشكي ورزشي 

 مركز تحقيقات تروما و پژوهشهاي جراحي 

 مركز تحقيقات توانبخشي 

 مركز تحقيقات توسعه اجتماعي و ارتقاء سلامت 

 مركز تحقيقات چشم پزشكي 

 مركز تحقيقات چشم پزشكي ايران 

 مركز تحقيقات داروسازي سنتي 

 مركز تحقيقات دندانپزشكي 

 مركز تحقيقات ديابت  

 مركز تحقيقات روانپزشكي 

 مركز تحقيقات روماتولوژي 

 مركز تحقيقات زيست فناوري 

 مركز تحقيقات سلولي ملكولي 

 مركز تحقيقات طراحي و توسعه دارو 

 مركز تحقيقات علوم دارويي 

 مركز تحقيقات علوم دارويي رازي   

 مركز تحقيقات علوم و تكنولوژي در پزشكي (مجري پروژه تزريق سلول هاي شوآن براي درمان ضايعات نخاعي) 

 مركز تحقيقات غدد و متابوليسم  

 مركز تحقيقات قلب تهران 

 مركز تحقيقات گوش و حلق و بيني و سر و گردن   

 مركز تحقيقات گياهان دارويي 

 مركز تحقيقات مادر،جنين و نوزاد 

 مركز تحقيقات محيط زيست 

 مركز تحقيقات مراقبت هاي پرستاري و مامايي 

 مركز تحقيقات نانو فنآوري 

 مركز تحقيقات نفرولوژي 

 مركز تحقيقات هماتولوژي، انكولوژي و پيوند سلولهاي بنيادي 

 مركز رشد استعدادهاي درخشان 

 مركز ملي مطالعات اعتياد 

 مؤسسه مطالعات تاريخ پزشكي،طب اسلامي و مكمل 

. مركز تحقيقات بيماري هاي عفوني اطفال 

پژوهشكده علوم غدد و متابوليسم  

پژوهشكده محيط زيست    

مر كز تحقيقات اخلاق و تاريخ علوم پزشكي  

مر كز تحقيقات دندانپزشكي  

مركز آموزش و پژوهش بيماريهاي پوست و جذام  

مركز پژوهشهاي سلامت مبتني بر مشاركت جامعه  

مركز تحقيقات اخلاق و تاريخ  پزشكي 

مركز تحقيقات ارولوژي  

مركز تحقيقات ارولوژي اطفال 

مركز تحقيقات استئوپروز  

مركز تحقيقات اكوكارديوگرافي قلب 

مركز تحقيقات الكتروفيزيولوژي پايه 

مركز تحقيقات الكتروفيزيولوژي قلب   

مركز تحقيقات انگلهاي بومي ايران  

مركز تحقيقات ايدز  

مركز تحقيقات ايمونولوژي 

مركز تحقيقات ايمونولوژي ،آسم و آلرژي  

مركز تحقيقات ايمونولوژي ملكولي 

مركز تحقيقات آسيب شناسي و سرطان  

مركز تحقيقات آلودگي هوا  

مركز تحقيقات آموزش علوم پزشكي   

مركز تحقيقات بازتواني اختلالات حسي، حركتي 

مركز تحقيقات بانك فرآورده هاي پيوندي  

مركز تحقيقات بهداشت باروري وليعصر 

مركز تحقيقات بهداشت روان  

مركز تحقيقات بهداشت كار  

مركز تحقيقات بهره برداري از دانش سلامت 

مركز تحقيقات بيماري هاي اتوايميون تاولي 

مركز تحقيقات بيماري هاي اتوايميون تاولي 

مركز تحقيقات بيماريهاي دريچه قلب 

مركز تحقيقات بيماريهاي عفوني اطفال  

مركز تحقيقات بيماريهاي عفوني كودكان  

مركز تحقيقات بيماريهاي گوارش و كبد  

مركز تحقيقات بيماريهاي گوارش و كبد ايران  

مركز تحقيقات بيماريهاي مغز و اعصاب 

مركز تحقيقات پزشكي هستهاي  

مركز تحقيقات پزشكي ورزشي  

مركز تحقيقات تجويز و مصرف منطقي دارو 

مركز تحقيقات ترميم ضايعات مغزي نخاعي 

مركز تحقيقات تروما و پژوهشهاي جراحي  

مركز تحقيقات تصويربرداري سلولي و مولكولي  

مركز تحقيقات تغذيه با شيرمادر  

مركز تحقيقات توانبخشي 

مركز تحقيقات جراحي و پيوند قلب  

مركز تحقيقات چشم پزشكي - بيمارستان رسول اكرم  

مركز تحقيقات راديولوژي نوين و تهاجمي 

مركز تحقيقات راديولوژي نوين و تهاجمي  

مركز تحقيقات رشد و تكامل كودكان 

مركز تحقيقات روانپزشكي    

مركز تحقيقات روماتولوژي  

مركز تحقيقات ريز فنآوري  

مركز تحقيقات زيست فناوري  

مركز تحقيقات زئونوز (بيماريهاي مشترك بين انسان و دام).م 

مركز تحقيقات سرطانهاي دستگاه ادراري تناسلي  

مركز تحقيقات سوختگي  

مركز تحقيقات طب تجربي  

مركز تحقيقات طب كار ايران   

مركز تحقيقات علوم سلولي ملكولي 

مركز تحقيقات علوم قران، حديث و طب 

مركز تحقيقات علوم مديريت و اقتصاد سلامت 

مركز تحقيقات علوم و تكنولوژي در پزشكي  

مركز تحقيقات غدد درون ريز و متابوليسم - فيروزگر  

مركز تحقيقات غدد و متابوليسم 

مركز تحقيقات فناوري بيومديكال و رباتيك   

مركز تحقيقات فيزيولوژي  

مركز تحقيقات قلب تهران  

مركز تحقيقات قلب و عروق شهيد رجايي 

مركز تحقيقات كانسر 

مركز تحقيقات كيفيت آب  

مركز تحقيقات گوش و حلق و بيني  

مركز تحقيقات ليزر در دندانپزشكي 

مركز تحقيقات مادر، جنين و نوزاد  

مركز تحقيقات مداخلات قلبي عروقي   

مركز تحقيقات مديريت اطلاعات سلامت 

مركز تحقيقات مراقبت هاي پرستاري 

مركز تحقيقات مراقبتهاي پرستاري و مامايي  

مركز تحقيقات مسموميتها  

مركز تحقيقات مقاومتهاي ميكروبي  

مركز تحقيقات مواد زائد جامد    

مركز تحقيقات نفرولوژي 

مركز تحقيقات نقشه برداري مغز   

مركز تحقيقات نقص ايمني كودكان  

مركز تحقيقات هماتولوژي ،انكولوژي و پيوند مغز استخوان  

مركز ملي تحقيقات اعتياد  

مركز تحقيقات ايمپلنت دنداني  

مركز تحقيقات بيماريهاي شغلي و طب كار  

مركز تحقيقات پوست و سلولهاي بنيادي  

مركز تحقيقات تضمين كيفيت دارو  

مركز تحقيقات جراحيهاي كم تهاجمي  

مركز تحقيقات چشم پزشكي  

مركز تحقيقات سرطان  

مركز تحقيقات ضايعات نخاعي  

مركز تحقيقات گوش و حلق و بيني و سر و گردن 

مركز تحقيقات گياهان دارويي  

مركز تحقيقات مديريت بيمارستاني  

مركز تحقيقات ناهنجاريهاي رشد تكامل دهان سر و صورت  

موسسه مطالعات تاريخ پزشكي، طب اسلامي و مكمل

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*ارائه فرصتهاي عالي تحقيقاتي در زمينه پيشگيري و معالجه بيماريهاي خاص در ايران* 



25بيمارستان  آموزشي با بيش از 7050 تختخواب( بيمارستانهاي امام خميني، حضرت رسول اكرم،  سينا، دكتر شريعتي، وليعصر، شهيد اكبرآبادي، شهيد مطهري، شهيد هاشمي نژاد،  اميراعلم، فيروزگر، ضيائيان،بهارلو ، مركز طبي كودكان، حضرت علي اصغر، شفا  يحيائيان، روانپزشكي ايران، حضرت فاطمه، بهرامي، فارابي، رازي، روزبه،  آرش، ميرزا كوچك خان، مركز قلب تهران , و انستيتو كانسر). 
بيش از 50 كتابخانه در دانشكدهها، مراكز تحقيقاتي، بيمارستانها و يك كتابخانه مركزي. امكانات عالي ورزشي براي اعضاي هيئت علمي و دانشجويان عوامل فوق در كنار تواناييها و تحرك متخصصين آن، دانشگاه علوم پزشكي تهران را يك مركز مهم شناخته شده در خاورميانه نموده است. 
*آموزش*



پذيرش دانشجو در 10 دانشكده در مقطع كارشناسي و كارشناسي ارشد صورت ميگيرد.
مقطع  كارشناسي طي 4 سال، كارشناسي ارشد 2 سال، دكتراي طب 7 سـال، دكتراي  دندانپزشكي و داروسازي طـي 6 سال، دكتراي ساير رشتهها طي 4 سال ارائه  ميگردد. مقاطع رزيدنتي و فلوشيب به صورت متغير بين 2 تا 4 سال ارائه ميشود.
سال تحصيلي به صورت دو ترم پاييز و بهاره برگزار ميگردد. شروع ترم پائيز از مهرماه و ترم بهار از اواخر بهمن ماه ميباشد.


*روابط بين الملل*


بخش  روابط بينالملل در معاونت پژوهشي دانشگاه موافقت نامههاي متعددي را با  دانشگاهها و سازمانهاي سراسر دنيا جهت گسترش مبادلات علمي و فرهنگي منعقد  نموده است. از طريق دانشجوياني از ساير كشورها در اين دانشگاه مشغول به  تحصيل شدهاند با برگزاري سمينارها و كنفرانسهاي بينالمللي متعدد، دانشگاه  همه ساله مورد بازديد متخصصين و دانشمندان از ديگر كشورها قرار ميگيرد.
دانشگاه  علوم پزشكي تهران آماده مشاركت در پروژههاي تحقيقاتي و همكاري با  دانشگاههاي سراسر دنيا ميباشد و پذيراي تمامي دانش پژوهان در اين زمينه  است.



تلفن: 88926175 21 098
فاكس: 66419537 21 098
Email: chancellor@tums.ac.ir

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ها*     دانشکده بهداشت 

دانشکده داروسازی 

دانشکده پزشکی 

دانشکده دندان پزشکی 

دانشکده توانبخشی

دانشکده پرستاری و مامائی 

دانشکده پیرا پزشکی 

دانشکده طب سنتی 

دانشکده فناوری نوین پزشکی 

دانشکده علوم تغذیه و رژیم شناسی

دانشکده مدیریت و اطلاع رسانی پزشکی

دانشکده مجازی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*تصاویری از دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی تهران*  



دانشکده داروسازی



مرکز قلب تهران
زیر نظر دانشگاه تهران

----------


## aftabezendegi

سایت دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران:
دانشگاه علوم پزشکي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني تهران

----------


## javadfathi

ببخشید برای پرستاری تهران ...حداقل رتبه ات باید چند باشد؟؟؟؟

منطقه سه

----------


## MJavadD

> ببخشید برای پرستاری تهران ...حداقل رتبه ات باید چند باشد؟؟؟؟
> 
> منطقه سه


به سایت کانون مراجعه کنید!

----------


## Shayan.m

سلام بچه ها مزایای قبولی در دانشگاه تهران علاوه بر سطح علمی بالا چیه؟لطفا کامل

----------


## Mr.Dr

> سلام بچه ها مزایای قبولی در دانشگاه تهران علاوه بر سطح علمی بالا چیه؟لطفا کامل


 :Yahoo (21): 
اکثر دانشگاه های معتبر جهان مربوط به پزشکی، تو ایران فقط مدرک تهران و شیراز قبول دارن!

----------


## مملی تن ها

چرا امتیاز هایی که از نظر استاندارد های بین المللی به تهران دادن بیشتر از شهید بهشتیه اخه اسم شهید بهشتی خیلی بیشتر از تهران تو زبوناست فکر میکردم بهشتی باید اول باشه تو دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی نه تهران

----------


## کتی ملیح

> سلام بچه ها مزایای قبولی در دانشگاه تهران علاوه بر سطح علمی بالا چیه؟لطفا کامل




شوخی میکنی؟ :troll (9):
یعنی اگر مزیت دیگه نداشته باشه نمیخوای بری اون دانشگاه؟! :Yahoo (77):  

*:troll (1):مزیت اصلیش اینه: دانشگاه تهـــــــ**ـــــرانه مصلن!!!! :troll (1):*



دیگه ازین مزیت بهتر میخوای؟! :Y (447):

----------


## saeid_NRT

پزشکي يه درس منطقه ايه فرقي نميکنه تو کدوم دانشگاه بخوني. الان منظورمو با يه تجربه ميگم：
من کوچيک بودم تو دزفول بوديم يه پشه منو نيش زد و جاش موند يه مدت بعد اومديم تبريز ولي جاي نيش پشه هه همينجوري داشت بزرگ ميشد. تو تبريز هر جا برديم هيچ دکتري نفهميد اين چيه که داره بزرگ ميشه! تو هر آزمايشگاه يه نمونه ازش برميداشتن تا جايي که بيشتر مساحت اون زخم به خاطر نمونه برداري ايجاد شده بود!
خلاصه پيش يه دکتري برديم گفت ميدونم اين چه بيماريي هس ولي دوا شو نميدونم.
آخرش يه دکتر ديگه ديد گف من ميدونم اين چيه! من خودم بچه جنوبم و اين بيماري اسمش سالک هس. اهوازيا ميدونن چيه. با يه شربت خوب شد و ديگه زخم بزرگتر نشه الانم جاش رو دستم هست اندازه کف دسته.
نتيجه اينکه فرقي نميکنه کجا بخوني! بايد به بيماري اون منطقه آشنا بشي شايد يه کسي که حتي تو دانشگاه تهرانم خونده باشه نتونه سالکو تشخيص بده ولي اوني که مثلا تو جندي شاپور اهواز خونده موارد اين بيماري رو زياد ديده و راحت تشخيص ميده.
البته داستان ما سال ٧٣-٧۴ اينا هس.

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

چرا بیشتر رای ها مال دانشگاه شیرازه؟!

----------


## javad76

> چرا بیشتر رای ها مال دانشگاه شیرازه؟!


دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز بعد از تهران تقریبا در حد شهید بهشتی هست و بر سه رتبه دوم باهم رقابت می کنن...

از نظر علمی سطح بالایی داره.

----------


## MAHSA

> چرا بیشتر رای ها مال دانشگاه شیرازه؟!


چون پزشکی شیراز قویه سطح علمیش بالاس بعداز تهران و بهشتیه

----------


## Black Swan

آقا .. این دانشکده داروسازیه دانشگاه تهرانه .. من هردفه رد میشم فکرم مشغول میشه  :Yahoo (21): 

خدایی کسی میدونه این دره چیه ؟!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Yek.Doost

من که سه راس زیتون می بینم 
فک کنم اون اولیه هم توته یا نارنج

----------


## saeid_NRT

> از کجا فمیدین آلبالوـه ؟؟ خوش به حالت این چیزارو میدونی من فرق آلبالوو با شمشادو نمیدونم


خوب توئم از درختش آبلالو بچيني بخوري اين خاطره خوب به همراه شکل درختش يادت ميمونه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Orwell

اون دره هم احتمالا اونورش آزمایشگاه شیمی هست و این در یجورایی همون Emergency Exit خودمونه  :Yahoo (4):  به محض اینکه اتفاق خاصی تو ازمایشگاه افتاد شما در رو وا میکنی و خودتو میندازی پایین و الفرار  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Black Swan

> اون دره هم احتمالا اونورش آزمایشگاه شیمی هست و این در یجورایی همون Emergency Exit خودمونه  به محض اینکه اتفاق خاصی تو ازمایشگاه افتاد شما در رو وا میکنی و خودتو میندازی پایین و الفرار


 :Yahoo (21): 

خو اونتو بمونی که سنگین تری.. فاصلش زیاده ... نمیفهمم چرا رو هواس  :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## maryam.23

ایشالله 95 قبولم اونجا  :Yahoo (8):  هیچی مثه پزشکی دانشگاه تهران نیس  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## par.rah

> ایشالله 95 قبولم اونجا  هیچی مثه پزشکی دانشگاه تهران نیس


ایشالله قبولید.
شما هم شنیدید که سهمیه ای که سال 92و93  واسه مناطق محروم داده بودن در پزشکی تهران و باعث شده بود آخرین قبولی منطقه 1 در این رشته بشه 45 رو برداشتن واسه کنکور 94؟؟؟

----------


## maryam.23

نه اصلا چیزی در مورد سهمیه و این چیزا نمیدونم ، اینا بعد از اومدن رتبه بهش فکر میکنم  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## masood2013

من که برای قبولی باید رتبه زیر 5 منطقه 3 بیارم، چون منطقه 3 هستم، تقریبا اگه من بتونم قبول بشم یعنی معجزه کردم.  :Yahoo (20): 

تابستون پارسال رفته بودیم تهران خونه یکی از فامیلا، یه سر هم من و بابام رفتیم دانشگاه تهرانو ببینیم، اولش دربان گیر داده بود که باید کارت دانشجویی بدین تا بتونید برید داخل دانشگاه، بعد وقتی فهمید ترک هستیم (چون خودش هم ترک بود) یه تعصبی قائل شد برای ما و گذاشت بریم تو، ولی انصافا خرابه هست این دانشگاه تهران، البته منظورم ساختمانشه، و الا از لحاظ علمی فوق العاده هست، ولی ساختمانش خیلی وضعش خراب بود، من همش میترسیدم که الان خراب میشه رو سرمون، تازه، رفتیم مثلا دانشکده پزشکی رو ببینیم، من تو رویاهام فکر میکردم که مثلا الان باید دانشکده پزشکی اونقدر بزرگ باشه که توش گم بشیم، ولی وقتی رفتیم دانشکده پزشکی، ساختمون 2 طبقه بود که گفتن طبقه دوم مال دانشکده بیوشیمی هست، فقط طبقه اول مال پزشکیه، جالب ترش اینجاست که کلا 3 تا کلاس داشت دانشکدش، خیلی تعجب کردم واقعا، اونم چه کلاسایی، خرابه، حالا نمیدونم نظر بقیه کسانی دانشگاه تهران رو از نزدیک دیدن چیه در موردش، ولی با اون چیزی که من تو ذهنم ازش ساخته بودم، خیلی خیلی فرق میکرد، ولی بزرگ ترین آرزوی من در حال حاضر، قبول شدن تو پزشکی دانشگاه تهران هست، انشاالله که به دعای شما دوستان بتونم امسال قبول بشم.  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## par.rah

> من که برای قبولی باید رتبه زیر 5 منطقه 3 بیارم، چون منطقه 3 هستم، تقریبا اگه من بتونم قبول بشم یعنی معجزه کردم.


نه اینطوریا هم نیست! بستگی به بوم داره..اگه شما طبق سایت کانون میگید که آخرین نفر 6 بوده واسه اینکه اونی که رتبش 6 بوده از بم بوده.من آدمی رو میشناسم در امسال که با 98 منطقه 3 وارد پزشکی دانشگاه تهران یا حتی با 1000 منطقه 3 وارد داروی تهران شده.بستگی به شهرتون داره

----------


## Mr.Dr

> من که برای قبولی باید رتبه زیر 5 منطقه 3 بیارم، چون منطقه 3 هستم، تقریبا اگه من بتونم قبول بشم یعنی معجزه کردم. 
> 
> تابستون پارسال رفته بودیم تهران خونه یکی از فامیلا، یه سر هم من و بابام رفتیم دانشگاه تهرانو ببینیم، اولش دربان گیر داده بود که باید کارت دانشجویی بدین تا بتونید برید داخل دانشگاه، بعد وقتی فهمید ترک هستیم (چون خودش هم ترک بود) یه تعصبی قائل شد برای ما و گذاشت بریم تو، ولی انصافا خرابه هست این دانشگاه تهران، البته منظورم ساختمانشه، و الا از لحاظ علمی فوق العاده هست، ولی ساختمانش خیلی وضعش خراب بود، من همش میترسیدم که الان خراب میشه رو سرمون، تازه، رفتیم مثلا دانشکده پزشکی رو ببینیم، من تو رویاهام فکر میکردم که مثلا الان باید دانشکده پزشکی اونقدر بزرگ باشه که توش گم بشیم، ولی وقتی رفتیم دانشکده پزشکی، ساختمون 2 طبقه بود که گفتن طبقه دوم مال دانشکده بیوشیمی هست، فقط طبقه اول مال پزشکیه، جالب ترش اینجاست که کلا 3 تا کلاس داشت دانشکدش، خیلی تعجب کردم واقعا، اونم چه کلاسایی، خرابه، حالا نمیدونم نظر بقیه کسانی دانشگاه تهران رو از نزدیک دیدن چیه در موردش، ولی با اون چیزی که من تو ذهنم ازش ساخته بودم، خیلی خیلی فرق میکرد، ولی بزرگ ترین آرزوی من در حال حاضر، قبول شدن تو پزشکی دانشگاه تهران هست، انشاالله که به دعای شما دوستان بتونم امسال قبول بشم.


بله واقعاً اینجا ایران هست و اروپا که نیست!
دانشگاه شریف هم اکثر دانشکده هاش همینجوری هستن.

----------


## maryam.23

رتبه کشوری زیر 100 قبوله دیگه  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## par.rah

> من که برای قبولی باید رتبه زیر 5 منطقه 3 بیارم، چون منطقه 3 هستم، تقریبا اگه من بتونم قبول بشم یعنی معجزه کردم. 
> 
> تابستون پارسال رفته بودیم تهران خونه یکی از فامیلا، یه سر هم من و بابام رفتیم دانشگاه تهرانو ببینیم، اولش دربان گیر داده بود که باید کارت دانشجویی بدین تا بتونید برید داخل دانشگاه، بعد وقتی فهمید ترک هستیم (چون خودش هم ترک بود) یه تعصبی قائل شد برای ما و گذاشت بریم تو، ولی انصافا خرابه هست این دانشگاه تهران، البته منظورم ساختمانشه، و الا از لحاظ علمی فوق العاده هست، ولی ساختمانش خیلی وضعش خراب بود، من همش میترسیدم که الان خراب میشه رو سرمون، تازه، رفتیم مثلا دانشکده پزشکی رو ببینیم، من تو رویاهام فکر میکردم که مثلا الان باید دانشکده پزشکی اونقدر بزرگ باشه که توش گم بشیم، ولی وقتی رفتیم دانشکده پزشکی، ساختمون 2 طبقه بود که گفتن طبقه دوم مال دانشکده بیوشیمی هست، فقط طبقه اول مال پزشکیه، جالب ترش اینجاست که کلا 3 تا کلاس داشت دانشکدش، خیلی تعجب کردم واقعا، اونم چه کلاسایی، خرابه، حالا نمیدونم نظر بقیه کسانی دانشگاه تهران رو از نزدیک دیدن چیه در موردش، ولی با اون چیزی که من تو ذهنم ازش ساخته بودم، خیلی خیلی فرق میکرد، ولی بزرگ ترین آرزوی من در حال حاضر، قبول شدن تو پزشکی دانشگاه تهران هست، انشاالله که به دعای شما دوستان بتونم امسال قبول بشم.


ولی خب امکاناتش خیلی خوبه برخلاف ساختمون و اونا...یه دانشگاه روو آدمای توش میسازن...ایشالله شما هم قبولی

----------


## par.rah

> رتبه کشوری زیر 100 قبوله دیگه


دانشگاه تهران یه دانشگاه خاصه چون در سال 92 و 93 حدود شصت درصدش واسه مناطق محروم بوده به خاطر همین اصلا قابل پیش بینی نیست

----------


## maryam.23

احتمالا ماله کله رشته هاشه !!! دانشگاه تهران که فقط پزشکی نیست  :Yahoo (65):  هر وقت حوصلمون سر میرفت از امیرکبیر میرقتیم یونی تهران  :Yahoo (76):   خیییییلی توپه پزشکیش  :Y (505):

----------


## par.rah

> احتمالا ماله کله رشته هاشه !!! دانشگاه تهران که فقط پزشکی نیست  هر وقت حوصلمون سر میرفت از امیرکبیر میرقتیم یونی تهران   خیییییلی توپه پزشکیش


سهمیه مناطق محروم فقط واسه پزشکی تهرانه ولی خب در سایر رشته ها هم شانس بچه های منطقه 3 نزدیک به تهران خیلی بیشتر از تهرانیاس

----------


## homehr

یه زمون میگفتم فقط تهران علوم پزشکی تهران اما الان میگم هر جا باشه فقط پزشکی باشه

----------


## par.rah

> یه زمون میگفتم فقط تهران علوم پزشکی تهران اما الان میگم هر جا باشه فقط پزشکی باشه


یه زمونیم میگفتن یارو پزشکی تهران میخونه دهن همه باز میموند اما الان 60درصد سهمیه واسه مناطق محرومه و کلی هم با سهمیه هیئت علمی و... میان!

----------


## masood2013

> یه زمونیم میگفتن یارو پزشکی تهران میخونه دهن همه باز میموند اما الان 60درصد سهمیه واسه مناطق محرومه و کلی هم با سهمیه هیئت علمی و... میان!


کی گفته داداش، همش الکیه، هیچ سهمیه ای برای منطقه محروم در نظر گرفته نشده، همش دروغه، اگر هم باشه، من ندیدم.

----------


## sin fc

> کی گفته داداش، همش الکیه، هیچ سهمیه ای برای منطقه محروم در نظر گرفته نشده، همش دروغه، اگر هم باشه، من ندیدم.


شما یه سری به رتبه های قبولی تو رشته - شهرهای مختلف تو سایت قلم چی بزنی میفهمی سهمیه هست یانه! سهمیه هیئت علمی ، سهمیه منطقه 3 ، سهمیه بومی گزینی که از همه بدتره و ... باعث شده بار علمی کشور بالا نره.

----------


## masood2013

> شما یه سری به رتبه های قبولی تو رشته - شهرهای مختلف تو سایت قلم چی بزنی میفهمی سهمیه هست یانه! سهمیه هیئت علمی ، سهمیه منطقه 3 ، سهمیه بومی گزینی که از همه بدتره و ... باعث شده بار علمی کشور بالا نره.


سهمیه منطقه محروم رو قبول ندارم، ولی سهمیه بومی گزینی رو به شدت قبول دارم و از دستش هم خیلی ناراضی هستم، خیلی ضرر داره واسه ما.

----------


## par.rah

> کی گفته داداش، همش الکیه، هیچ سهمیه ای برای منطقه محروم در نظر گرفته نشده، همش دروغه، اگر هم باشه، من ندیدم.


قرار نیست که شما ببینی.اگه علنی باشه خب همه اعتراض میکنن..مثلا قراره پزشکی تهران باشه هشتاد نفر یه دفعه صدوپنجاه نفر میشن..این یعنی چی؟؟؟

----------


## par.rah

آخرین قبولی شهر تهران تو پزشکی تهران 45 هستش ولی یه شهرستان در منطقه 3 با رتبه حدود 200 قبول شده! 200 منطقه 3 یعنی 1200 کشور در حالی که 45 منطقه 1 یعنی 100 کشور....
از همه اینا که بگذریم با رتبه 4500 میان بین الملل پیش رتبه یک میشینن! فک کنم زیادی عصبانی شدم!

----------


## sin fc

> سهمیه منطقه محروم رو قبول ندارم، ولی سهمیه بومی گزینی رو به شدت قبول دارم و از دستش هم خیلی ناراضی هستم، خیلی ضرر داره واسه ما.


داداش کاری نداره که . شما برو یه سر به سایت قلم چی بزن . قسمت قبولیاش. همه چی دستت میاد. من از رشته خودم بگم که طرف با رتبه 1200 کشور حقوق شهید بهشتی قبول شده اما با 250 کشور از منطقه 1و2 نمیتونی قبول بشی. ناحقی زیاده تو کنکور... برو ببین.

----------


## par.rah

> داداش کاری نداره که . شما برو یه سر به سایت قلم چی بزن . قسمت قبولیاش. همه چی دستت میاد. من از رشته خودم بگم که طرف با رتبه 1200 کشور حقوق شهید بهشتی قبول شده اما با 250 کشور از منطقه 1و2 نمیتونی قبول بشی. ناحقی زیاده تو کنکور... برو ببین.


البته انگار که وزیر بهداشت امسال طرح شایسته سالاری رو داده به مجلس که هر کی واقعا شایستست پزشک بشه نه صرفا بخاطر منطقه محروم بودن
منطقه محروم به خودی خود کار خیلی خوبیه اما ایا اونایی که از منطقه محروم میان و پزشکی میخونن به منطقه محرومشون باز میگردند؟؟؟

----------


## sin fc

> البته انگار که وزیر بهداشت امسال طرح شایسته سالاری رو داده به مجلس که هر کی واقعا شایستست پزشک بشه نه صرفا بخاطر منطقه محروم بودن
> منطقه محروم به خودی خود کار خیلی خوبیه اما ایا اونایی که از منطقه محروم میان و پزشکی میخونن به منطقه محرومشون باز میگردند؟؟؟


اگه به مجلس داده باشه که بد از بدتر میشه. شک نداشته باش سهمیه مناطق محروم بالاترم میره اگه پایین تر نیاد. البته اون چیزی که خیلی رو اعصابه من طرح بومی گزینیه!

----------


## masood2013

> قرار نیست که شما ببینی.اگه علنی باشه خب همه اعتراض میکنن..مثلا قراره پزشکی تهران باشه هشتاد نفر یه دفعه صدوپنجاه نفر میشن..این یعنی چی؟؟؟


داداش مگه بم منطقه محروم نیست؟ مگه شهر ما منطقه محروم نیست؟ پس چرا من نمی بینم، رتبه 6 منطقه 3 از بم نتونست پزشکی تهران بیاره، شما چی میگی؟ کجایی شما؟

----------


## sin fc

> داداش مگه بم منطقه محروم نیست؟ مگه شهر ما منطقه محروم نیست؟ پس چرا من نمی بینم، رتبه 6 منطقه 3 از بم نتونست پزشکی تهران بیاره، شما چی میگی؟ کجایی شما؟


 اون خودش تهرانو نزده. چون تو قسمت قبولی تهران خیلیا با رتبه پایین تر منطقه 3 قبول شدن.

----------


## masood2013

> اون خودش تهرانو نزده. چون تو قسمت قبولی تهران خیلیا با رتبه پایین تر منطقه 3 قبول شدن.


اونا یا سهمیه شاهد و ایثارگران داشتن، یا بومی تهران بودن، بله، اینجوریه.

----------


## sin fc

> اونا یا سهمیه شاهد و ایثارگران داشتن، یا بومی تهران بودن، بله، اینجوریه.


سهمیه های شاهد و ایثارگرو تو این قسمت نمیزنن. داداش شما اگه الان رفتی دیدی ، من 20 روزه میزم تو اون قسمت وکاملا به ماجرا احاطه دارم.

----------


## par.rah

> داداش مگه بم منطقه محروم نیست؟ مگه شهر ما منطقه محروم نیست؟ پس چرا من نمی بینم، رتبه 6 منطقه 3 از بم نتونست پزشکی تهران بیاره، شما چی میگی؟ کجایی شما؟


آقا من چ میدونم! مگه بابام رئیس سازمان سنجشه! یه سری سهمیه پنهانی وجود داره که ماها نمیبینیم! شما معترضید؟؟؟ من که خودم پزشکی دوس ندارم ولی خیلی های دیگه هم معترضند..که تو توی تهران بشینی اما توی دانشگاه تهران فقط 5 نفر از تهران باشن از 150 نفر

----------


## artim

کل کل ممنوع ادامه بدین اخطار میگیرین

----------


## par.rah

ببین سیستم همینه که هست! شما که نمیتونید اینو عوض کنید پس تلاش خودتون رو زیاد تر کنید ایشالله به اون چیزی که دوس دارید برسید واقعاهم خیلی تفاوت نیس بین پزشکی تهران با ارومیه

----------


## par.rah

تفاوت آدمها توی دانشگاه معلوم میشه چون کلا فاز در کنکور و دانشگاه متفاوته..کسی که خوب باشه مثه دکتر سمیعی از دانشگاه رشت میشه بهترین..موفق باشیم..بحث تموم

----------


## maryam.23

یه مطلبیم قبلا خوندم الان هر چی میگردم پیدا نمیشه !!! خوندم که دانشجوهای پزشکی تهران اکثرا جذب هییت علمی دانشگاها دیگه میشن  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (5):  تهران ن ن

----------


## par.rah

> یه مطلبیم قبلا خوندم الان هر چی میگردم پیدا نمیشه !!! خوندم که دانشجوهای پزشکی تهران اکثرا جذب هییت علمی دانشگاها دیگه میشن  تهران ن ن


هر کسی میتونه هیئت علمی بشه چ ربطی به تهران داره؟

----------


## maryam.23

> هر کسی میتونه هیئت علمی بشه چ ربطی به تهران داره؟


آره ، ولی تهران حتما احتمالش بیشتره که تو سایته نوشته بود دیگه  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## par.rah

> آره ، ولی تهران حتما احتمالش بیشتره که تو سایته نوشته بود دیگه


توی آزمون دستیاری امسال توی 10 نفر اول هم 7 نفر از تهران بودن..خب قوی ترینای کشورن که جذب میشن اگه خوب ادامه ندن به هیچ جا نمیرسن..پس به خودشون ربط داره!

----------


## maryam.23

شنیدم رتبه های زیر صدم مستقیم میرن تخصص !!! البته یا زیر صد یا زیر ده دقیق خاطرم نیس   :Yahoo (35):  زیر صد تجربی که میدونم عضو بنیاد نخبگان میشه

----------


## par.rah

> شنیدم رتبه های زیر صدم مستقیم میرن تخصص !!! البته یا زیر صد یا زیر ده دقیق خاطرم نیس   زیر صد تجربی که میدونم عضو بنیاد نخبگان میشه


زیر صد کشوری عضو بنیاد میشن...ولی همچین چیزی که شما میگید که بدون کنکور  میرن تخصص وجود نداره هم اکنون..قدیما میگفتن 3 نفر اول هر رشته بدون آزمون  برن تخصص ولی تا اونجایی که من میدونم الان اینم وجود نداره

----------


## Mr.Dr

یارو هنوز یه کلمه زیست دبیرستان نخونده به فکر تخصص هست.  :Yahoo (35): 
در ضمن رتبه کنکور پزشکی عمومی هیچ ربطی نداره و حتی اگه رتبه 1 هم شی باید آزمون تخصص بدی. کسی که پزشکی عمومی هنوز نخونده چطور میخواد مستقیماً بعدش تخصص بخونه!

----------


## masood2013

> آقا من چ میدونم! مگه بابام رئیس سازمان سنجشه! یه سری سهمیه پنهانی وجود داره که ماها نمیبینیم! شما معترضید؟؟؟ من که خودم پزشکی دوس ندارم ولی خیلی های دیگه هم معترضند..که تو توی تهران بشینی اما توی دانشگاه تهران فقط 5 نفر از تهران باشن از 150 نفر





> سهمیه های شاهد و ایثارگرو تو این قسمت نمیزنن. داداش شما اگه الان رفتی دیدی ، من 20 روزه میزم تو اون قسمت وکاملا به ماجرا احاطه دارم.


داداش من با این طرح محرومیت مخالف نیستم که اینجوری با من حرف میزنی، من خودم منطقه محروم هستم و اگه واقعا وجود داشته باشه، خیلی به نفع من میشه،  :Yahoo (21):  انشاالله که اینجوری باشه تا من هم لااقل یه سهمیه ای چیزی داشته باشم تو کنکور برای پزشکی دانشگاه تهران.  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## maryam.23

یه نکته جالب تو سایت تهران خوندم  !!! نوشته پزشکیشون  شیش سالس  :Yahoo (3):  تهرا ن ن ن :Yahoo (8):

----------


## par.rah

> یه نکته جالب تو سایت تهران خوندم  !!! نوشته پزشکیشون  شیش سالس  تهرا ن ن ن


دارو شیش سالست.پزشکی شیش و نیم یا هفته فک میکنم

----------


## maryam.23

> دارو شیش سالست.پزشکی شیش و نیم یا هفته فک میکنم


از کجا میگی  :Yahoo (56):  ؟ اگه هفت باشه که میاد مینویسه هفت

----------


## par.rah

> از کجا میگی  ؟ اگه هفت باشه که میاد مینویسه هفت


از یه نفری که تهران میخونه پرسیدم..بعدشم فقط تهران که اینطوری نیست که هی میگی تهران ن ن ن ن
بهشتی هم اینطوریه

----------


## maryam.23

دندونش آره پنج سالس ، خواهشا به دانشگاه مورد علاقم توهین نکن  :Yahoo (21):  دوس دارم بگم فضولی ؟

----------


## par.rah

> دندونش آره پنج سالس ، خواهشا به دانشگاه مورد علاقم توهین نکن  دوس دارم بگم فضولی ؟


تا اونجایی که میدونم دندونم 5 ساله نیست! مگه مکانیکه به همین زودیا مدرک بگیرید

----------


## mpaarshin

دیروز اینجا بودم تو تهران تو اون میدون انقلاب با دود و دم زیادش وقتی برین داخل دانشگاه با اونهمه درخت و فضای خوبش واقعا حالتون عوض میشه

----------


## DR.MAM

> دیروز اینجا بودم تو تهران تو اون میدون انقلاب با دود و دم زیادش وقتی برین داخل دانشگاه با اونهمه درخت و فضای خوبش واقعا حالتون عوض میشه


دلمو شیکوندی ممد

خدا بگم چیکارت کنه

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> دلمو شیکوندی ممد
> 
> خدا بگم چیکارت کنه


تازه دانشکده پزشکی سمت بلوار کشاورزه
بلوار کشاورزم اونایی که رفتن میدونن چه خیابون با صفائیه

----------


## mina_77

چه نظر سنجی باحالیه
بعد از تهران چه شهری رو ترجیح میدید......

خودم اصفهان زدم
هم دانشگاه خوبیه و هم با مردمش راحت تر از بقیه ی اون شهر ها میشه سازش کرد

----------


## Mr.amp98

دیگه تهران نمیرم. ترور میشم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

دانشگاه تهرانو نمیدوستم!اول ازهمه شهیدبهشتی عشقه :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  بعدشم مشهد واصفهان ....البته دراینکه همه ی ایران سرای من است شکی نیست هاااا :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

من الان فمیدم تهرانو ترکوندن!! تا این حد توو لاک خودمم ینی :Yahoo (21):  ولی بازم بهشتیو عشقه حتی اگه منفجر شم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

علوم پزشکی زنجان هم خوبه :Yahoo (4): 
البته من همیشه بعد تهران شیراز رو دوست داشتم اونم بیشتر به خاطر شهر زیبای حافظ و سعدی که بعد تهران بیشتر از بقیه جاها دوسش دارم :Yahoo (106): 
البته تو پزشکی مهمتر از همه چی خود دانشجو هست و شما هر جا درس بخونی اخرش همه یه کتاب و درس رو میخونیم .. مهم تلاش خود دانشجو هست که ببینه هدفش چیه و میخواد به چه تخصصی برسه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## dorsa20

> علوم پزشکی زنجان هم خوبه
> البته من همیشه بعد تهران شیراز رو دوست داشتم اونم بیشتر به خاطر شهر زیبای حافظ و سعدی که بعد تهران بیشتر از بقیه جاها دوسش دارم
> البته تو پزشکی مهمتر از همه چی خود دانشجو هست و شما هر جا درس بخونی اخرش همه یه کتاب و درس رو میخونیم .. مهم تلاش خود دانشجو هست که ببینه هدفش چیه و میخواد به چه تخصصی برسه


در راستای حرفای دکتر باید بگم دوره دکتری عمومی خیلی شهرا فرق چندانی ندارن چه بسا شهرستانا بیشتر سخت میگیرن به دانشجو ولی دوره تخصصی چرا فرق دارن و مهمه

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

از نظر سطح علمي به نظر همه چي به دانشجو بستگي داره.ولي كلا از نظر رفاهي پژوهش اينا دانشگاه تهران سر تره نسبت به بقيه.بر نامه هاي خارج از درسيش و درسيش فوق العادس .فضا هم اهميت داره اصلا اون فضاي بازو سر سبز تهران يه چيز ديگس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohsen..

ولی دوری از خانواده همیشه سخته
به نظر شما میارزه یا نه؟ :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> پزشکي يه درس منطقه ايه فرقي نميکنه تو کدوم دانشگاه بخوني. الان منظورمو با يه تجربه ميگم：
> من کوچيک بودم تو دزفول بوديم يه پشه منو نيش زد و جاش موند يه مدت بعد اومديم تبريز ولي جاي نيش پشه هه همينجوري داشت بزرگ ميشد. تو تبريز هر جا برديم هيچ دکتري نفهميد اين چيه که داره بزرگ ميشه! تو هر آزمايشگاه يه نمونه ازش برميداشتن تا جايي که بيشتر مساحت اون زخم به خاطر نمونه برداري ايجاد شده بود!
> خلاصه پيش يه دکتري برديم گفت ميدونم اين چه بيماريي هس ولي دوا شو نميدونم.
> آخرش يه دکتر ديگه ديد گف من ميدونم اين چيه! من خودم بچه جنوبم و اين بيماري اسمش سالک هس. اهوازيا ميدونن چيه. با يه شربت خوب شد و ديگه زخم بزرگتر نشه الانم جاش رو دستم هست اندازه کف دسته.
> نتيجه اينکه فرقي نميکنه کجا بخوني! بايد به بيماري اون منطقه آشنا بشي شايد يه کسي که حتي تو دانشگاه تهرانم خونده باشه نتونه سالکو تشخيص بده ولي اوني که مثلا تو جندي شاپور اهواز خونده موارد اين بيماري رو زياد ديده و راحت تشخيص ميده.
> البته داستان ما سال ٧٣-٧۴ اينا هس.


انصافا پزشکی اون موقع خیلی ضعیف بوده من خودم بچگیم یه بیماری داشتم نصف بیمارستانایه تهرانو چرخیدیم هیچکدوم نمیدوسنتن اخر سر یکی فهمید الان که این بیماریمو با یه سرچ تو نت میشه پیداش کرد چه برسه به اینکه دکتر مملکت ندونه اون موقع دایم تازه دانشجو شده بود الان که پزشک شده میگه چه چیزه راحتی بوده نمیدونستنا

----------


## Stanley_Kubrick

یه خبر بدم که هیچکدومتون نمی دونید امسال دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران رتبه یک پزشکی کشور شده حتی از دانشگاه تهران هم بالاتر 
اینو از رتبه بندی مجله تایمز خوندم

----------


## A.H.M

> یه خبر بدم که هیچکدومتون نمی دونید امسال دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران رتبه یک پزشکی کشور شده حتی از دانشگاه تهران هم بالاتر 
> اینو از رتبه بندی مجله تایمز خوندم


کاری نداره که دو سه ماه مقاله ندی یعد که جمع شد یهو بدی بشی رتبه یک
یبار یکی از دانشگاه های ازاد اینکارو رو کرد و چون جهان کل شعب دانشگاه ازاد رو یدونه میدونه اون. روز دانشگاه ازاد ایران رتبه 39 جهان شد در حالیکه تهران همون موقع 143 جهان بود
پرچم tums همیشه بالاست

----------


## high.target

_خب هر سال ممکنه فرق کنه
چیز خاصی هم نیس چن تا مقاله بیشتر بدی تمومه
شاید ی دانشگاه سیاستش این باشه
برا مقاله هزینه کنه
امکانات و بودجه بده بره بالا_

----------


## Mobin.

اقا یه سوال . برای انتخاب دانشگاه فقط سطح علمیش مهمه؟ یا باید چیزای دیگه هم در نظر بگیریم؟

----------


## A.H.D

> اقا یه سوال . برای انتخاب دانشگاه فقط سطح علمیش مهمه؟ یا باید چیزای دیگه هم در نظر بگیریم؟


سلام

بستگی داره سطح علمی رو چی معنی کنی مقاله همایش چی دقیقا
رتبه بندی علمی و تیپ بندی علمی زیاد دیدم اکثرا هم بر حسب سایت دانشگاه و مقاله و همایش بودند که با قطعیت بگم اینا رو اصلا معیار قرار نده، اگر شما داداش یه سر بزنی به آموزش هر دانشگاهی اگر طبق این تیپ بندی ها تیپ یک باشه چنان با فخر حرف میزنن و دانشگاه های دیگر از نظرشان تیپ سه است حالا اگر بروی سراغ تیپ دو ها مطمئن باش یا میگه ما تیپ یکیم یا صدر نشین دانشگاه های تیپ دو و تیپ سه ها هم اکثرا میگن ما تیپ دو هستیم، فکر نکن دارم جوک میگما عین حقیقته
در کل توی ایران چند جا از لحاظ علمی خیلی بالا هستن از لحاظ همه چی مخصوصا اساتید درجه یکشون حتی امکانات اما باقی دانشگاه ها تقریبا توی یک سطح هستند اگر به اونا رسیدی که مبارکت اما برای باقی دانشگاه ها فقط فاصله شون از محل سکونت و تشابه فرهنگی و امکانات رفاهی رو بچسب مخصوصا اگر سه رشته اصلی تجربی رو میخواهی

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> اقا یه سوال . برای انتخاب دانشگاه فقط سطح علمیش مهمه؟ یا باید چیزای دیگه هم در نظر بگیریم؟


قطعا فقط سطح علمی ملاک نیست
هرچند سطح علمی چندتا دانشگاه این تاپیک زیادم باهم فرقی نداره
تفاوتش بیشتر در ارائه ی چند تا مقاله کم یا زیاده
وگرنه از نظر امکانات همشون سطح بالایی دارن و تهران خب مسلما چون پایتخته یخورده بالاتر
ولی خب باید محل زندگی شرایط زندگی آدمهاش فرهنگش و غیره رو هم درنظر گرفت
مثلا تبریز سطح بالایی داره ولی چون اغلب مردمش ترکی صحبت میکنن خیلیا نمیتونن اونجا تحصیل کنن

----------


## Mobin.

> قطعا فقط سطح علمی ملاک نیست
> هرچند سطح علمی چندتا دانشگاه این تاپیک زیادم باهم فرقی نداره
> تفاوتش بیشتر در ارائه ی چند تا مقاله کم یا زیاده
> وگرنه از نظر امکانات همشون سطح بالایی دارن و تهران خب مسلما چون پایتخته یخورده بالاتر
> ولی خب باید محل زندگی شرایط زندگی آدمهاش فرهنگش و غیره رو هم درنظر گرفت
> مثلا تبریز سطح بالایی داره ولی چون اغلب مردمش ترکی صحبت میکنن خیلیا نمیتونن اونجا تحصیل کنن


پس اینقدرام زیاد فرق ندارن . چون من اکثرا دقت میکنم بچه های اینجا واسه تهران خودشونو میکشن در صورتیکه شهرای دیگه هم اوکی ان

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام
> 
> بستگی داره سطح علمی رو چی معنی کنی مقاله همایش چی دقیقا
> رتبه بندی علمی و تیپ بندی علمی زیاد دیدم اکثرا هم بر حسب سایت دانشگاه و مقاله و همایش بودند که با قطعیت بگم اینا رو اصلا معیار قرار نده، اگر شما داداش یه سر بزنی به آموزش هر دانشگاهی اگر طبق این تیپ بندی ها تیپ یک باشه چنان با فخر حرف میزنن و دانشگاه های دیگر از نظرشان تیپ سه است حالا اگر بروی سراغ تیپ دو ها مطمئن باش یا میگه ما تیپ یکیم یا صدر نشین دانشگاه های تیپ دو و تیپ سه ها هم اکثرا میگن ما تیپ دو هستیم، فکر نکن دارم جوک میگما عین حقیقته
> در کل توی ایران چند جا از لحاظ علمی خیلی بالا هستن از لحاظ همه چی مخصوصا اساتید درجه یکشون حتی امکانات اما باقی دانشگاه ها تقریبا توی یک سطح هستند اگر به اونا رسیدی که مبارکت اما برای باقی دانشگاه ها فقط فاصله شون از محل سکونت و تشابه فرهنگی و امکانات رفاهی رو بچسب مخصوصا اگر سه رشته اصلی تجربی رو میخواهی


میشه اسم اون چند تا دانشگاه خوب که منظورتونه رو بگید؟ که من یه چک بکنم رتبه های مورد نیازشون رو؟

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> پس اینقدرام زیاد فرق ندارن . چون من اکثرا دقت میکنم بچه های اینجا واسه تهران خودشونو میکشن در صورتیکه شهرای دیگه هم اوکی ان


شما اگه نگاه کنید میبینید که خیلی از تک رقمیا سالهای قبل جاهایی بجز تهرانو زدن.
مثل مشهد شیراز تبریز(شهر خودشونو زدن)
میدونی چیه؟هیچکس هیچ جا براش راحتتر از شهر خودش نیست
خیلی(نه همه) از کسایی که میرن تهران بخاطر کلاسو دک و پزشه

----------


## Mobin.

> شما اگه نگاه کنید میبینید که خیلی از تک رقمیا سالهای قبل جاهایی بجز تهرانو زدن.
> مثل مشهد شیراز تبریز(شهر خودشونو زدن)
> میدونی چیه؟هیچکس هیچ جا براش راحتتر از شهر خودش نیست
> خیلی(نه همه) از کسایی که میرن تهران بخاطر کلاسو دک و پزشه


دقیقا این برام خیلی سوال بود . پس راحتی مهمتره . ماهم کنار تبریزیم شاید اگه خدا بخواد و قبول شدیم تبریز بزنم

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin√


دقیقا این برام خیلی سوال بود . پس راحتی مهمتره . ماهم کنار تبریزیم شاید اگه خدا بخواد و قبول شدیم تبریز بزنم


وقتی اون رشته تو اون دانشگاه از همه نظر خوبه چرا برن راه دار؟؟البته تا رتبه ها نیاد هیچ چیز معلوم نیست ممکنه شرایط چیز دیگه بشه
پ.ن:چوخ موتلو همشهری*

----------


## Mobin.

> *
> 
> وقتی اون رشته تو اون دانشگاه از همه نظر خوبه چرا برن راه دار؟؟البته تا رتبه ها نیاد هیچ چیز معلوم نیست ممکنه شرایط چیز دیگه بشه
> پ.ن:چوخ موتلو همشهری*


بله دقیقا . یاشاسین قارداش :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin√


بله دقیقا . یاشاسین قارداش


البته قضیه تجربه،استقلال و...هم مطرحه  که زمان خودش پستی خواهم گذاشت*

----------


## A.H.D

> میشه اسم اون چند تا دانشگاه خوب که منظورتونه رو بگید؟ که من یه چک بکنم رتبه های مورد نیازشون رو؟


سلام مجدد

همینا که توی نظر سنجی بالا هستن با بهشتی و ایران که بازم هرچی بهتون نزدیک تر باشه و از لحاظ فرهنگی با اون شهر جور بشی بهتر  فشار کاری توی برهه ای از زمان توی مثلا پزشکی خیلی زیاد میشه به شخصه میگم این بعد مسافت و تفاوت فرهنگی اذیت کننده میشه بعدا هرچند کسانی رو میشناسم مثل یه رفیقم که از گرگان میرفت شیراز و خیلی هم راضی بود اما اون خودش اونجا خونه داشت
حالا وقت زیاده بعد کنکور مفصل صحبتشو میشه کرد البته اینو هم بگم اگر طرف تبریزی بعد تبریز میشه به ارومیه هم فکر کرد ارومیه هم خیلی خوبه

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام مجدد
> 
> همینا که توی نظر سنجی بالا هستن با بهشتی و ایران که بازم هرچی بهتون نزدیک تر باشه و از لحاظ فرهنگی با اون شهر جور بشی بهتر  فشار کاری توی برهه ای از زمان توی مثلا پزشکی خیلی زیاد میشه به شخصه میگم این بعد مسافت و تفاوت فرهنگی اذیت کننده میشه بعدا هرچند کسانی رو میشناسم مثل یه رفیقم که از گرگان میرفت شیراز و خیلی هم راضی بود اما اون خودش اونجا خونه داشت
> حالا وقت زیاده بعد کنکور مفصل صحبتشو میشه کرد البته اینو هم بگم اگر طرف تبریزی بعد تبریز میشه به ارومیه هم فکر کرد ارومیه هم خیلی خوبه


بله همینطوره ایشالا بعد کنکور دقیقتر بررسی میکنم ولی بازم بابت اطلاعاتتون ممنونم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahtis

سلام
من در علوم پزشکی تهران هستم
یه واقعیت وجود داره اینه که جو دانشگاه تهران و نگاهی که همه به دانشگاه تهران دارن با دانشگاه هایی از نظر علمی بهش خیلی نزدیکن
زمین تا اسمون فرق داره
دانشگاه شهید بهشتی خیلی مسِولین شون ادمای جالبی نیستن و اختلاف طبقاتی خصوصا در دانشکده پزشکی ش موووج میزنه ولی در تهران خیلی کمتره
تهران خیلی به دانشحوهاش بها میده و خیلی در امر پژوهش ترغیب میکنه و انصافا هم خوب هزینه میکنن
دانشگاه تهران خیییلی به دانشجوهاش ازادی میده اینم در نظر بگیرین
من دندانپزشکی بیرجند هم قبول شدم ولی چون قصد مهاجرت دارم تصمیم گرفتم که همین تهران بمونم
ولی دردانشگاه تهران به نظر من با اختلاف بهترینه

----------


## A . H

إن شاء الله ارشد تغذیه رو قراره اینجا بخونم (:

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahtis


سلام
من در علوم پزشکی تهران هستم
یه واقعیت وجود داره اینه که جو دانشگاه تهران و نگاهی که همه به دانشگاه تهران دارن با دانشگاه هایی از نظر علمی بهش خیلی نزدیکن
زمین تا اسمون فرق داره
دانشگاه شهید بهشتی خیلی مسِولین شون ادمای جالبی نیستن و اختلاف طبقاتی خصوصا در دانشکده پزشکی ش موووج میزنه ولی در تهران خیلی کمتره
تهران خیلی به دانشحوهاش بها میده و خیلی در امر پژوهش ترغیب میکنه و انصافا هم خوب هزینه میکنن
دانشگاه تهران خیییلی به دانشجوهاش ازادی میده اینم در نظر بگیرین
من دندانپزشکی بیرجند هم قبول شدم ولی چون قصد مهاجرت دارم تصمیم گرفتم که همین تهران بمونم
ولی دردانشگاه تهران به نظر من با اختلاف بهترینه


سلام 
ممنون که تجربتو گفتی 
منتهی سوا از انتخاب مامایی تهران و دندان بیرجند بالاخره یکسری اهداف و علایقی در نوجوونی بوجود اومده البته ممکنه تغییر کنه منتهی رشته همیشه اولویت بوده سوا از عنوان دانشگاهی که بر مسایل پژوهشی این دانشگاه واقف هستیم*

----------


## Mina_medicine

*عجججججبببببب
دندانپزشکی بیرجند! مامایی تهران!
عجببببب*

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*چه تاپیک جالبی !*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahtis


سلام
من در علوم پزشکی تهران هستم
یه واقعیت وجود داره اینه که جو دانشگاه تهران و نگاهی که همه به دانشگاه تهران دارن با دانشگاه هایی از نظر علمی بهش خیلی نزدیکن
زمین تا اسمون فرق داره
دانشگاه شهید بهشتی خیلی مسِولین شون ادمای جالبی نیستن و اختلاف طبقاتی خصوصا در دانشکده پزشکی ش موووج میزنه ولی در تهران خیلی کمتره
تهران خیلی به دانشحوهاش بها میده و خیلی در امر پژوهش ترغیب میکنه و انصافا هم خوب هزینه میکنن
دانشگاه تهران خیییلی به دانشجوهاش ازادی میده اینم در نظر بگیرین
من دندانپزشکی بیرجند هم قبول شدم ولی چون قصد مهاجرت دارم تصمیم گرفتم که همین تهران بمونم
ولی دردانشگاه تهران به نظر من با اختلاف بهترینه



سلام ببخشید میگم یعنی میرفتی دندان پزشکی بیرجند نمیتونستی مهارجرت کنی ؟؟؟؟_

----------


## NormaL

> سلام
> من در علوم پزشکی تهران هستم
> یه واقعیت وجود داره اینه که جو دانشگاه تهران و نگاهی که همه به دانشگاه تهران دارن با دانشگاه هایی از نظر علمی بهش خیلی نزدیکن
> زمین تا اسمون فرق داره
> دانشگاه شهید بهشتی خیلی مسِولین شون ادمای جالبی نیستن و اختلاف طبقاتی خصوصا در دانشکده پزشکی ش موووج میزنه ولی در تهران خیلی کمتره
> تهران خیلی به دانشحوهاش بها میده و خیلی در امر پژوهش ترغیب میکنه و انصافا هم خوب هزینه میکنن
> دانشگاه تهران خیییلی به دانشجوهاش ازادی میده اینم در نظر بگیرین
> من دندانپزشکی بیرجند هم قبول شدم ولی چون قصد مهاجرت دارم تصمیم گرفتم که همین تهران بمونم
> ولی دردانشگاه تهران به نظر من با اختلاف بهترینه


دندون بیرجند رو ول کردی اومدی مامایی تهران؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------

